# Home Blending



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So i am going to blend some beans out of my latest Rave delivery, have roasted some MM and Brazilian and will play with ratios to see what it comes out like.

Thought a thread would be a good idea to pass on details and findings.

If anyone has any they have tried, or even if you know what beans go with each other well, or ones to avoid, then pile them in here.

Thanks


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Haven't tried any blending myself yet, I'll get round to It one day.

It would be good to know what beans mix well and what don't.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have played with home blending. The question is whether to pre-roast blend or to post-roast blend. Obviously the latter is preferable but that requires some clever roasting to get the colour right across different beans.

I did once try to recreate some of has-bean's blends myself and roast them much, much darker. They were heaps more to my taste and liking. In that case, I blended before roasting.

I also bought some Indian robusta greens to play with blending.

All that said, I soon went back to single beans and haven't blended for at least four or five years now!

It is good fun though!

David


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

I aim to have a go at more blends, perhaps every other roast, but pre-blends only. I know this is not the ideal way to go at it but I don't get through enough coffee to be roasting 200-250g of each component separately.

I'm thinking along the lines of 50% Brazil as a base and then add on a Central for more choco and fruit and an African for more fruit and acidity (these are what I have in stock at the moment, but should be getting some MM in soon).


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Monsooned Malabar & a sweet Brazil is a match made in heaven.

What's more they will roast well together. Taking the MM a little lighter & the Brazil a little darker.

Good luck with your blending tryouts.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just blended my brazil (17g) and MM (2g)

Didnt really do much for me, so will up the MM in the morning on my next shot.

I will definatly try blending these two beans on my next roast.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Try nearer 50/50 to make the difference


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bear in mind these are the MM i forgot were roasting, so a little dark Ron...

Will maybe try 70/30 and go from there.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You're right - I forgot that these were the 'look after yourself beans'

Two thirds Brazil & one third well cooked MM. See what you get:act-up:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ronsil said:


> 'look after yourself beans'


haha i like that!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So after consuming 4 beers last night with the football, i decided i should have a shot at 10pm.

Did the 50/50 with same beans Brazil and MM (LAYB), too strong due to the level of roast of the MM i think so will drop down to 70/30 tonight.

Plus i had a crap nights sleep, think the mixing of caffeine and lager wasn't a great idea!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ethiopian Sidamo 115g

Guatemalan Huehuetenango 115g

Set 180c and held for 2 minuts when reached.

Ramp up to 237c till completion at 14.30 mins.









You can clearly see the difference in roast level on the beans, looks better than it appears though.

Resting time!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So to celebrate the world cup i have fired off a batch of Brazilain/MM blend!

50/50 Split 250g in.

Set to 190c and held at temp for 1.30 mins.

Ramp up to 237 till finish.

Cooling cycle at about 13 minutes (Didn't write it down)

For the first time in weeks i am happy with this roast!









Also picked up a jam funnel off ebay this week, makes it nice and easy to pour your beans in the bag!


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

This is a blend I roasted 2 weeks ago, all beans roasted together: 50% Brazil Santa Columba, 30% Mexico Nyarita, 20% Tanzania Mringa.

250g batch roasted at 235C in the gene, volts at 235. First crack was just after 12 min, at which point I gradually lowered the temp to 230C. Hit the cooling at 16 min and cooled in the gene. Looks Full City, weight loss was 16%.

These taste great in a cappa, nice cocoa with a bit of strength to it which the Brazil on its own lacks, but not impressed as a straight espresso. Too thin and the cocoa lost. Need something to add a bit of body.


----------

